# PATTAYA | Pure Gold Reflections in Jomtien



## pattaya2011 (Jul 18, 2011)

The Reflections Jomtien Beach Pattaya properties project on Soi2, Na-Jomtien Road a few minutes from shopping centers, hospitals and international schools is to become the definition of super luxury Pattaya condo units available now. The project for the Reflection Jomtien Pattaya condo buildings is developed by Major Development Local Public Company Ltd on 10 rai of land of which 41,018 sq. m. are utilized land following a concept developed by Beyond Seascape Living. 

This Pattaya condo project is about two 252 m. high and 196 m. high Dual Ultra Luxury Condominium Towers and is a project for Pattaya properties targeted exclusively at super luxury consumers. The Bangkok based developers have already carried out successfully another 10 high end building project worth more than 30 billion Baht so that the investment is considered a safe one. The higher tower has 58 stores and the lower tower has 49 stores. We are dealing with a total of 330 luxury Pattaya condo units, all of them provided with 180 degrees ocean view because of the singular design. 

The 2 towers need to be described separately. The Ocean Front Tower is the tallest of the two luxury Pattaya condo buildings and houses 102 luxury Pattaya condo units in 54 stores with only 2 units/ floor being designed. A 205 sq. m. area Pattaya condo made up of a 3 bedrooms and 3 bathrooms suite and presenting a specially designed moon roof corner window in the master bedroom is the common variant of luxury here. The 340 sq. m. Ocean Front Executive Penthouse suites have been designed to top that by adding it a private swimming pool and a private garden in a tower that has 4 stores high gardens.

The Ocean View Tower consists of 228 luxury Pattaya condo units towering 41 stores with only 7 units/ floor have been designed. These Grade A+ Pattaya properties are available in 5 different designs. The smallest 1 bedroom and 1 bathroom unit is still 60 sq. m. large and the largest 3 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms Ocean View Pattaya condo duplexes can range from 181 to 220 sq. m. These top Pattaya properties include private garden and jacuzzi in all cases. Access to all Reflections Jomtien Pattaya properties is made exclusively through security key cards. 

The Reflections Jomtien luxury Pattaya condo project has a list of outstanding amenities included. The design includes various facilities which are all comparable to any 6-star hotel anywhere else. Sports connected amenities include a fitness center, with separate steam room and sauna for each sex, a 50 m. Olympic-sized (and beautifully illuminated) swimming pool, an all year round green golf course and a jogging track. Recreational amenities include playground for children, cigar lounge, library and recreational area, the sky gardens and sky lounge. The aquatic playground includes water cave, water tunnel and water slider. Besides the classy bar and restaurants, barbecue pavilion is offered. 

The Reflections Jomtien luxury Pattaya properties are scheduled to be completed in 2011 at a start price of 100,000 Baht per sq. m. The Major Development Local Public Company announces the high end foreigners and locals who purchase to expect outstanding Pattaya condo units with luxury interior design and decorations. They say they are selling quality materials and equipment, an impressive architecture and space utilization with a quality design, quality management and a prime location with the Reflections Jomtien Pattaya condo units and will use the showroom and multiple channels to advertize them. The Reflections Jomtien luxury Pattaya condo units will be on prints, TV and radio channels and even billboards, advertised as simply different Pattaya properties that are simply the result of study.


----------

